# Anyone use the Atomic co2 regulator?



## PKNY (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm on the fence to get the GLA Atomic co2 regulator

Anyone using one these? http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-regulators/atomic-co2-regulator-v3.html

How are reliable are they?


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

I've never used that particular Green Leaf Aquarium CO2 regulator but have used other GLA regulators and they have all worked flawlessly. Their diffusers are also excellent. Their quality control standards are very high and the performance of their equipment reflects it.

Greg


----------



## PKNY (Mar 20, 2013)

greg said:


> I've never used that particular Green Leaf Aquarium CO2 regulator but have used other GLA regulators and they have all worked flawlessly. Their diffusers are also excellent. Their quality control standards are very high and the performance of their equipment reflects it.
> 
> Greg


how long did shipping take for you (assuming you ordered online)?


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Most of the time I ship to Lewiston and pick up there. In March I did place an order for delivery to my address in Mississauga and I just now double checked the shipping notice and delivery notice and it only took 3 days!


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

is their shipping expensive? and is there custom taxes?


----------



## PKNY (Mar 20, 2013)

greg said:


> Most of the time I ship to Lewiston and pick up there. In March I did place an order for delivery to my address in Mississauga and I just now double checked the shipping notice and delivery notice and it only took 3 days!


which method of shipping did you select - standard / priority?

i'm on the fence for the gla, the alternative is the ada speed regulator, but the cdn distributor has yet to have the metric>cga 320 adapters made ;x


----------

